# kerdi,ditra and 317



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> have you done any pans with aquadefense? Just thinkin here, but do you think it would be goofy to do the pan with kerdi, kerdiband the corners where the pan meets the walls, and roll the walls with liquid?



That's fine IMO. I don't like the thought of a liquid for a shower pan. I prefer fabric membranes for the entire shower but will use AquaDefense in a tub surround.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

tileman2000 said:


> And more importantly...what's up with the mannequin in the corner?


 I saw it and thought. Man, Opie sure does have a sexy helper. But then i saw she didn't have any arms.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> But then i saw she didn't have any arms.


But then again, he doesn't have all his fingers. They are a _good _match :laughing:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> But then again, he doesn't have all his fingers. They are a _good _match :laughing:


 there must be a story to go with that comment.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

she's real, and her name is lola......


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

bluebird5 said:


> I'm just confused on the use of hydroban. when do you recommend using the hydroban and when to use the hydrobarrier?


There is now dramastic difference between the two. Yes use fabric with the HYDROBARRIER. I use fabric for both the hydroban and hydrobarrier. I have tested both products and I cant find a huge difference. The hydrobarrier has a better price point.:clap:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

:w00t:


tileman2000 said:


> And more importantly...what's up with the mannequin in the corner?


Riddle me this me Riddle me that. I show pictures of tile and you goonies just the the manequin in the corner amazing. Well that particular house is way up secluded in the mountains. They use manequins about 5 of them and place them throu out the house in the windows. That way it looks as if someone is there. Well while working there i got spooked a few times walking into a room.:laughing::laughing:

I also set a few up at night with lights and did shadows. that house is about 4 miles off the road and about 5700 ft up in the air. It was a new construction house. Next time should we dress the girls better:w00t:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

So yeah ya had to pay attention at night up there. Long wait for help alos was 2 black bear running loose on that mountain


----------

